# Chris Jenkins training for WPC European chapionships -Finland



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I thought I would try my best to knock up a log as I'm hoping to improve my deadlift over the next 6 months. I fly to Finland in 16 days and hope to break my European deadlift record of 322.5kgs at 82.5kg. Here is a link to the information for the European championships:

http://www.gometal.com/pages.php?gb=2&act=shm&mid=27 The poster is in Finnish but there is other information on the gometal website gometal.com. The event is also televised on MTV in Finland so it should be a great show.

This was friday's session

Friday 15th of may 2009

deadlift/back/ab session

Deadlifts

60kg x 8, 100kg x 5 140kg x 5, 180kg x 5, 220kg x 3, 272.5kg x 3, 310 x 2

chins

3 sets of 8 reps (bodyweight)

pulldowns with narrow grip attachment

here is a video of the exercise








<TABLE class=tborder style=MARGIN: 10px 0px" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 width=460>[TR][TD]





 [/TD][/TR][TR][TD]



[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]

3 sets of 15 reps

dumbell rows

100(pound) x 15, 100 x 15, 100 x 15

Weighted crunches

4 sets of 15 reps

Onward to the Europeans


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Awesome mate, I'll follow this close indeed. Subscribed


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks MXD, that will keep me motivated to keep posting. Any feedback welcome  I'm going to try and add a lot of band working in to my training.. I have noticed a lot of the Finnish lifters use chains for deadlifts, I'm going to try the bands and see what happens


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Great stuff Chris, good to see you posting again, it has been too long !!!!!.

Looking forwards to thread ahead.

all the breast

Romper ;o)


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

romper stomper said:


> Great stuff Chris, good to see you posting again, it has been too long !!!!!.
> 
> Looking forwards to theread ahead.
> 
> ...


Thanks bro, I know havent posted on here in ages.. Want to get my deadlift up so I'm going to try and keep this log updated as possible with as many ideas and feelings I have on my training..


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I do like band work. Really helped my lock outs for the short while I did them. I know curt uses reverse bands alot for speed of the floor but thats not an area you struggle with as you pull damn fast! lol.

Chains should be interesting, be good to see what you gain from them.

Wiked session on the fri aswell, how hard was the double on 310?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Ill be following. Good luck for Finland.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

bulkaholic said:


> I will enjoy this one. having a bash at the power lifting myself although weak as a kitten at moment :lol:
> 
> It will be good to see how you train and grab ideas:thumbup1:


I'm sure you will do well bro, do you have any powerlifters in your gym?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Another one to watch and feel inadequate about :lol:

Have you been to Finland before? Wonderful country, and strength athletes are highly regarded.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

MXD said:


> I do like band work. Really helped my lock outs for the short while I did them. I know curt uses reverse bands alot for speed of the floor but thats not an area you struggle with as you pull damn fast! lol.
> 
> Chains should be interesting, be good to see what you gain from them.
> 
> Wiked session on the fri aswell, how hard was the double on 310?


Thats interesting, always helps to have a strong lockout.. I'm going to deadlift as normal friday then add them in and drop back to some lighter sets and try to keep my speed up as I go againt the band if that makes sense. I love them on hyper extensions. I squeeze my hams/glutes and lower back together if I can on each rep. I will experiment with the reverse bands whn I get back from Finland. I dont want to complicate thinks but change is good sometimes to keep improving


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

mikex101 said:


> Ill be following. Good luck for Finland.


Thanks very much bro, I will try to keep my log as detailed as possible. I'm happy your interested, thats awesome


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

dmcc said:


> Another one to watch and feel inadequate about :lol:
> 
> Have you been to Finland before? Wonderful country, and strength athletes are highly regarded.


Yes I competed in 2002 for the junior world championships and the WPO semi's in 2005. I love it there, some fantastic lifters.. In 2002 I got to see Konstantine pull 390kg as a junior and in 2005 I saw Benni pull 441kgs.. I have never been this close to summer so I'm hoping it wont be so cold ha ha.... Have you been there on holiday or competing?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

chris jenkins said:


> Yes I competed in 2002 for the junior world championships and the WPO semi's in 2005. I love it there, some fantastic lifters.. In 2002 I got to see Konstantine pull 390kg as a junior and in 2005 I saw Benni pull 441kgs.. I have never been this close to summer so I'm hoping it wont be so cold ha ha.... Have you been there on holiday or competing?


Mate I'm a while away from competing... next year maybe at the BPC south-eastern. I've been to Helsinki twice, August 2005 and this past February. August was great, it was warm and sunny and the days were loooooooooooooong.


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

I will keep my eye on this one.

I have just started strength training opposed to higer rep workout making the switch from training like a bodybuilder to training like a power lifter.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice one Chirs, good to see a journal of yours on here. Will be following this with intrest. Good luck for Finland and I hope you beat your lifts


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I'm hoping Finland will be nice and warm, cold weather sucks and we have had a few days of crappy rain here in Wales  Thanks very much guys, be nice if I can up all of my lifts however I could possibly just be deadlifting...

There are some good lifters and heavy trainers down Bristol way.. At Empire gym you have Craig Coombes, Jamie Williams, Dai Squires and a few other lads that post on here.. Scott Francis posts regular on here and trains very heavy and he's from that neck of the woods 

Bench press session 18th may 2009

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bench press

60kg x 10, 100kg x 5, 120kg x 5, 140kg x 5, Metal Ace shirt (2 board) 180 x 5, 200kg (1 board) x 5

Didnt go all out on the bench tonight, I havent completed 5 reps on 200kg or even attempted it before so made a nice change. Set felt easy with more in the tank.

close grip (16 inch grip)

140kg x 2, 147.5kg x 2, 157.5kg x 2, 100 x 15.

Went for 15 reps on my last set just because I felt like it, it was nice to get some blood to my delts,triceps, lats and chest.

seated dumbell press

3 sets of 10 reps

tricep extensions

3 sets of 10 reps

Nice workout on the whole, I plan to concentrate on a raw pb next week before putting my Ace shirt on.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Good luck in Finland mate - you'll easy pull 325kg


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

chris jenkins said:


> Thanks very much bro, I will try to keep my log as detailed as possible. I'm happy your interested, thats awesome


Ive always been interested in strength sports, but as more of an outsider looking in. Only recently have i decided to take the plunge in powerlifting myself.

It will be interesting to see how a talent like yourself trains day to day.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks Martin, 325kg will be nice more will be better  Are you ok to squat again now? Pain in the butt training with an injury. Did you see the total Del put together? I think he went 400 230 370.. the Brits will be interesting this year!!!

Thanks Mike, nice of you to say that my friend.. Its motivation for myself also. If I know I have to come on here and post my lifts I will pull my finger out in the gym and train hard...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Open on 325kg then 

Just got under the squat bar again today. My hips very tight and needs some work still. It's going to be a case of see how much pain I can cope with I think. It's not stopping me move weight so I'll still be going for 370+ at the British.

Del is an amazing lifter. It's going to be close between him and Craig in the 110's. Craig's bench is coming together on the day now, so he could put up over 320 I reckon. It'll be a good day to watch in Bournemouth - in the 90's, 100's and 110's.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I found a band exercise that has helped my flexibility 



... Try them on none training days 

A 370kg+ squat will be nice, a few heavy squat sessions and you will be right come judgement day!! Yeah there will be a lot of battles though the classes. I'm interested to see what Jim Nutal benches, 330kg is bonkers. He is hoping for more, I can honestly see him hitting 360kg in the coming years if his arms dont fall off. Del and Craig will be good again.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Light squat session 20th of may 2009

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Squat

60kg x 10, 100kg x 5, 140kg x 5, 180kg x 5, 220kg(Metal pro briefs) x 3, 250kg x 3, cool down set 140kg x 10..

I tried to keep my position the same for the cool down set, I locked out at the top on each rep paused and got my breath again. I focused on pushing back with my glutes, keeping my knees pushed out, chest high and head angled up towards a point on the wall and my upper body upright. I find if I practice this I tend not to lean over in competition to make depth and hit the depth easyer if that makes sense.

I did all sets as fast as possible from out of the hole at the bottom and only used a belt for my last two heavy sets. I didnt go really heavy as I want to pull heavy on friday. No knee wraps in this session 

Leg press

3 sets of 10 reps (narrow foot stance)

Standing calve raises

4 sets x 12-15 reps super set this exercise standing on a 10kg disk in between sets and hit 15 reps so there is no rest.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

will definately be following this thread


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

You will get used to holding the weight on your back, just keep practicing.. I'm constantly in the kitchen or at work doing it  If it was easy everybody would be doing it......... 

Friday 22nd of may deadlift/assistance session

Deadlift

60kg x 6, 100kg x 5, 140kg x 5, 180kg x 3, 220kg x 3, 260 x 3, 280 x 3

Rack deadlifts from below knee

300kg x 3, 330kg x 2, 360kg x 2, 360kg x 1

Chins - I have changed the way I do this exercise, instead of folding my legs up I just leave them straight. It could be a mental thing but I seem to feel it in my lats a lot more.

bodyweight x 10, 5kgs around waist x 10, 10kgs around waist x 8

pulldowns (2 sets of 15 reps)

Hypers with bands

red band x 12 reps, red/blue band with 10kg disk x 12 reps, red/blue/green band with 10kg x 12 reps.... I was in agony after this set

reverse crunches

3 sets x 12 reps

rope crunches standing

3 sets x 12 reps

* This was a monster session, I really enjoyed it... So much for over training!!! My back and stomach felt sore for days.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

monday 25th light bench day

* Well I call it light day, what I mean is I dont put my shirt on but I still try for a pb raw.

bench press

60kg x 10, 100kg x 5, 120kg x 5, 140kg x 5, 160kg x 5 (PB)

16 inch grip

100kg x 5, 120kg x 5, 140kg x 2, 152.5kg x 2

Seated dumbell press

3 sets x 12 reps

lying dumbell extensions

3 sets of 12 reps

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Weds 27th of may squat session

Squat no suit or wraps

60kg x 10, 100kg x 5, 140kg x 5, 180kg x 5, 220kg x 2, 250kg x 1, 250kg x 1, 265 x 1, 270kg x 1

Leg press

3 sets of 12 reps

standing calve raises super set with seated calve raises

3 sets of 12 reps of each

My raw strength is improving a lot on the squat, I used a monolift but 270kg without a squat suit is heavy. I'm hoping squating this heavy without wraps will help my deadlift, I have looked at some of the routines of some big deadlifters and they all squat heavy raw.. Vince Anello and Ron Collins for example!!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Good thank you, had a nightmare with my passport couldnt make the worlds in Finland. I got the Britsin 4 weeks so I will just have to concentrate on that now.

I try and eat every two hours but it can be difficult on times. Lately I'm trying to take advantage of the most important times of day to eat. Morning and straight after training, I have been like clock work with my whey protein/creatine/glutamine/carbs straight after training so I'm hoping it will make a difference. You are what you bloody eat (lol)... Thanks for asking keeps me going with my log 

Squat session and assistance 10th of june

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Squat

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

140g x 5

220kg x 3 (Metal pro Briefs)

240kg x 3 with briefs and belt

270kg x 3 with briefs/belt & Metal blackwrap

290kg x 3 same as above

290kg x 3 same as above

Will add squat suit next week, feeling very strong.

Leg press

3 sets x 10 reps

Standing calve raises

3 sets x 12 reps

seated calve raises

3 sets x 12 reps

standing rope crunches

3 sets x 10 reps

Post workout:

50grams of whey/10grams of creating mono/5grams of glutamine 50 grams of maltodextrin.

Great workout, I'm very motivated with my squat at the moment. I spent n hour going over videos of Chuck V, Sam Byrd, Frankl, Coan, Ano, IPF lifters and a few others. Your head has to be in it to win it.


----------



## TAT 70 (Jun 26, 2005)

Damn how did i miss this ?

Trying to improve my deads as well so will let u do all the hard

work & i can reap the benefits lol.

Good luck for ur comp :thumbup1:


----------

